# yo lo había dejado, pero volví a empezar



## osa_menor

¡Hola a todos!

En mi libro del alumno dan en la clave la solución siguiente: 
Yo lo *dejé* hace tres meses, pero *he vuelto* a empezar. (Se trata del fumar.)

Mi pregunta es, si también vale esta oración:
Yo lo *había dejado *hace tres meses, pero *volví* a empezar.

Muchas gracias de antemano por sus respuestas.


----------



## Alemanita

Sí, por ejemplo en la Argentina.



osa_menor said:


> Mi pregunta es si también vale esta oración:
> Yo lo *había dejado *hace tres meses, pero *volví* a empezar.


----------



## osa_menor

Muchas gracias, Alemanita.

Un saludo desde Dresden.


----------



## Xiscomx

osa_menor said:


> Mi pregunta es, si también vale esta oración:
> Yo lo *había dejado *hace tres meses, pero *volví* a empezar.


¡Hola querida *osa_menor*!
En mi entorno no es idiomática debido a ese «_hace tres meses_», pero sí lo sería: «Yo lo había dejado tres meses antes, pero volví a empezar» o «Yo ya lo había dejado hace tres meses, pero volví a empezar» o, más parecida a la otra tuya, «yo lo había dejado hace tres meses, pero he vuelto a empezar»; sin embargo tengo que decir que las acciones difieren bastante de tu primera frase, tanto en tiempo como en forma:


osa_menor said:


> Yo lo *dejé* hace tres meses, pero *he vuelto* a empezar.


porque en esta frase queda muy claro el espacio de tiempo que media desde hoy hasta hace tres meses pasando de una acción terminada y concluida en el pasado a su reinicio en el día de hoy.
Muy similar sería: «Yo lo he dejado hace tres meses (o también, quizás mejor: Hace tres meses que lo he dejado), pero lo he vuelto a empezar».


----------



## osa_menor

Muchas gracias, los dos . 
Pienso que todavía tengo que hacer muchos deberes para llegar a percibir las diferencias entre, por ejemplo, "hace tres meses" y "tres meses antes". 
Por suerte hay el foro y todos los foreros.

Un abrazo de osa.


----------



## kunvla

«Yo lo había dejado hace tres meses, pero volví a empezar» (@osa_menor) vs. «Yo ya lo había dejado hace tres meses, pero volví a empezar»(@Xiscomx).

Hmmm... Yo de verdad no le veo mucha diferencia porque, a mi parecer, significan lo mismo, esto es: «Yo lo había dejado tres meses antes, pero volví a empezar».

Saludos,


----------



## Alemanita

Creo que la diferencia radica en cuándo transcurrieron esos tres meses: hace tres meses quiere decir (si hoy estamos a dos de diciembre) el dos de octubre; tres meses antes quiere decir noventa días antes de la fecha en la cual se volvió a empezar a fumar, que no tiene que ser hoy.
Es sólo mi modo de ver, ninguna regla ....



kunvla said:


> Hmmm... Yo de verdad no le veo mucha diferencia porque, a mi parecer, significan lo mismo, esto es: «Yo lo había dejado tres meses antes, pero volví a empezar».
> 
> Saludos,


----------



## kunvla

kunvla said:


> «Yo lo había dejado hace tres meses, pero volví a empezar» (@osa_menor) vs. «Yo ya lo había dejado hace tres meses, pero volví a empezar»(@Xiscomx).
> 
> Hmmm... Yo de verdad no le veo mucha diferencia porque, a mi parecer, significan lo mismo, esto es: «Yo lo había dejado tres meses antes, pero volví a empezar».





Alemanita said:


> Creo que la diferencia radica en cuándo transcurrieron esos tres meses: hace tres meses quiere decir (si hoy estamos a dos de diciembre) el dos de octubre; tres meses antes quiere decir noventa días antes de la fecha en la cual se volvió a empezar a fumar, que no tiene que ser hoy.
> Es sólo mi modo de ver, ninguna regla ....


Tanto «Yo lo había dejado hace tres meses, pero volví a empezar» como «Yo lo había dejado tres meses antes, pero volví a empezar» significan que en el momento del habla hacía tres meses que el hablante lo había dejado, pero en cuanto a cuándo volvió a empezar, no dice nada a ese respecto. Otra cosa sería si dijese «..., pero hace dos meses volví a empezar de nuevo».

Saludos,


----------



## ukimix

osa_menor said:


> Mi pregunta es, si también vale esta oración:
> Yo lo *había dejado *hace tres meses, pero *volví* a empezar



Completamente válida por aquí también, osita.


----------



## osa_menor

Muchas gracias, Uki.


----------



## osa_menor

¿Puedo usar también el pluscuamperfecto junto al perfecto compuesto?:
_Yo lo *había dejado *hace tres meses, pero *he vuelto* a empezar._


----------



## ukimix

osa_menor said:


> ¿Puedo usar también el pluscuamperfecto junto al perfecto compuesto?:
> _Yo lo *había dejado *hace tres meses, pero *he vuelto* a empezar._


Sí, no hay problema.


----------



## kunvla

osa_menor said:


> ¿Puedo usar también el pluscuamperfecto junto al perfecto compuesto?:
> _Yo lo *había dejado *hace tres meses, pero *he vuelto* a empezar._





ukimix said:


> Sí, no hay problema.


Hola, Uki: 

¿Podrías decir qué diferencia percibes entre _Yo lo *había dejado *hace tres meses, pero *volví* a empezar_ y _Yo lo *había dejado *hace tres meses, pero *he vuelto* a empezar_?

Saludos,


----------



## ukimix

kunvla said:


> Hola, Uki:
> 
> ¿Podrías decir qué diferencia percibes entre _Yo lo *había dejado *hace tres meses, pero *volví* a empezar_ y _Yo lo *había dejado *hace tres meses, pero *he vuelto* a empezar_?
> 
> Saludos,


Hola V

Con gusto. No percibo ninguna diferencia de sentido. Con la segunda, si el hablante no tiene acento español, me vendría a la mente la idea de que ha estado hablando mucho con españoles.  Por aquí es más idiomático decir 'volví'.


----------



## kunvla

ukimix said:


> Hola V
> 
> Con gusto. No percibo ninguna diferencia de sentido. Con la segunda, si el hablante no tiene acento español, me vendría a la mente la idea de que ha estado hablando mucho con españoles.  Por aquí es más idiomático decir 'volví'.


Sí, precisamente a eso apuntaba yo. Creo que en el español colombiano sería viable la variante un poco modificada: _La primera vez yo lo *había dejado *hace tres meses, pero ya *he vuelto* a empezar varias veces_, ¿no?

Saludos,


----------



## ukimix

kunvla said:


> Sí, precisamente a eso apuntaba yo. Creo que en el español colombiano sería viable la variante un poco modificada: _La primera vez yo lo *había dejado *hace tres meses, pero ya *he vuelto* a empezar varias veces_, ¿no?
> 
> Saludos,


Sí, se entendería sin problema; sólo que no es lo usual.


----------



## kunvla

ukimix said:


> Sí, se entendería sin problema; sólo que no es lo usual.


Veo que mi ejemplo no te convenció del todo. ¿Cómo tú modificarías la oración para que suene natural el pretérito perfecto compuesto (he vuelto) en Colombia?

Saludos,


----------



## Nipnip

osa_menor said:


> Muchas gracias, Uki.


No te conflictues con lo que dice Xiscomx, Osa_menor. Ni a mí que soy nativo me son familiares sus razonamientos, y no porque no sean reales sino porque ya está demás visto que este tópico varia dependiendo de la región. La temporalidad de los verbos y su percepción no son equiparables en España, México o Argentina, que son los sitios donde más bruscamente se ven las diferencias. Yo difícilmente pudiera usar el compuesto para un evento que empezó a ocurrir hace tres meses, independientemente de si persiste en el presente o no. Tendría que ocurrir un cambio sintáctico pronunciado para que me permitiera usar ahí el compuesto con naturalidad.

Simplemente contestando a tu pregunta, sí, las opciones que das son posibles y salvo pequeños matices, las frases tienen la misma relevancia semántica.


----------



## osa_menor

Muchas gracias, Nipnip. 
Estas discusiones me ayudan mucho a conocer las distinciones y matices en el uso de los formas del pretérito.

Un saludo


----------



## ukimix

kunvla said:


> Veo que mi ejemplo no te convenció del todo. ¿Cómo tú modificarías la oración para que suene natural el pretérito perfecto compuesto (he vuelto) en Colombia?



Bueno encuentro este ejemplo _-La primera vez yo lo *había dejado *hace tres meses, pero ya *he vuelto* a empezar_- completamente correcto; sólo que aquí no usamos el tiempo perfecto en este caso. O sea, no es que no me convenza, es sólo que no es lo acostumbrado; pero si se oye, todos lo entenderían y no habría reproche.


----------



## kunvla

kunvla said:


> _La primera vez yo lo *había dejado *hace tres meses, pero ya *he vuelto* a empezar *varias veces*_


Uki, entiendo muy bien lo que dices, solamente buscaba una posibilidad de construir la oración de tal forma que también a los colombianos les sonase 'a lo colombiano', pero con el 'he vuelto', como por ejemplo en esta oración: "_La primera vez yo lo había dejado hace tres meses, pero *ya son ocho las veces* que he vuelto a empezar de nuevo_.

Saludos,


----------



## ukimix

kunvla said:


> Uki, entiendo muy bien lo que dices, solamente buscaba una posibilidad de construir la oración de tal forma que también a los colombianos les sonase 'a lo colombiano', pero con el 'he vuelto', como por ejemplo en esta oración: "_La primera vez yo lo había dejado hace tres meses, pero *ya son ocho las veces* que he vuelto a empezar de nuevo_.



Aquí la gente puede decir "he vuelto", pero es muchísimo más frecuente decir "volví", digamos, como hecho general; pero en la construcción "ya son ocho las veces que....", sí nos sale más fácil 'he vuelto a empezar' / 'he comezado de nuevo'... Supongo que es porque la posición es diferente (no es verbo principal sino que viene luego del 'que').


----------



## kunvla

ukimix said:


> en la construcción "ya son ocho las veces que....", sí nos sale más fácil 'he vuelto a empezar' / 'he comezado de nuevo'...


Ya lo venía sospechando, pero necesitaba tu confirmación. Muchas gracias, Uki.

Saludos,


----------



## ukimix

kunvla said:


> Ya lo venía sospechando, pero necesitaba tu confirmación. Muchas gracias, Uki.
> 
> Saludos,


Un placer, V.


----------



## kunvla

osa_menor said:


> Yo lo *dejé* hace tres meses, pero *he vuelto* a empezar. (Se trata del fumar.)





Alemanita said:


> Creo que la diferencia radica en cuándo transcurrieron esos tres meses: hace tres meses quiere decir (si hoy estamos a dos de diciembre) el dos de octubre; [...]


Yo diría más bien que 'hace tres meses' quiere decir (si ayer estuvimos a dos de diciembre) él dejó de fumar el dos de septiembre.

Saludos,


----------



## Alemanita

Claro, Kunvla, el dos de septiembre. Qué bien que opines igual que yo.
Saludos.


----------



## francisgranada

Dejando a parte los matices entre "hace tres meses" y "tres meses antes", etc., me parece posible la siguiente diferencia:

_..., pero *he vuelto* a empezar _ - comencé a fumar de nuevo y fumo todavía   
..., _pero *volví* a empezar _- comencé a fumar de nuevo, pero no se sabe si después lo dejé o no 

Precisando explícitamente el día o el período (_ayer, en el año 1896, hace 3 meses, ..._) usaría solo el pretérito perfecto (eventualmente con la excepción de _hoy, ahora _y símiles que se refieren al presente).  

Pregunta: ¿Es aceptable mi "lógica", por lo menos en algunas partes del mundo hispanohablante?


----------



## kunvla

francisgranada said:


> Dejando a parte los matices entre "hace tres meses" y "tres meses antes", etc., me parece posible la siguiente diferencia:
> 
> _..., pero *he vuelto* a empezar _ - comencé a fumar de nuevo y fumo todavía
> ..., _pero *volví* a empezar _- comencé a fumar de nuevo, pero no se sabe si después lo dejé o no


Yo diría así:

_..., pero *he vuelto* a empezar _ - el hablante (por supuesto, del español peninsular) comenzó a fumar de nuevo y fuma todavía
..., _pero *volví* a empezar _- el hablante (ni idea de qué país hispanohablante) comenzó a fumar de nuevo, pero no se sabe si después lo dejó o no




> Precisando explícitamente el día o el período (_ayer, en el año 1896, hace 3 meses, ..._) usaría solo el pretérito perfecto *simple* (eventualmente con la excepción de _hoy, ahora _y símiles que se refieren al presente).
> 
> Pregunta: ¿Es aceptable mi "lógica", por lo menos en algunas partes del mundo hispanohablante?


Si te refieres al pretérito perfecto simple y al uso del español europeo, sí es aceptable. (Es que el pretérito perfecto compuesto también es un pretérito perfecto).

Saludos,


----------



## astoral25

Hola chavales:

En mi libro del alumno dan en la clave la solución siguiente: 
Yo lo *dejé* hace tres meses, pero *he vuelto* a empezar. (Se trata de fumar.)

Mi pregunta es, si también vale esta oración:
Yo lo *había dejado *hace tres meses, pero *volví* a empezar.

Muchas gracias de antemano por sus respuestas.

Perdonen ustedes pero no tiene fuste alguno decirlo de esa manera. Yo driría:

*Yo lo dejé hace tres meses pero he vuelto a empezar.*

*Se trata de fumar*

Esta correcto el libro tiene más coherencia.


----------



## astoral25

kunvla said:


> Uki, entiendo muy bien lo que dices, solamente buscaba una posibilidad de construir la oración de tal forma que también a los colombianos les sonase 'a lo colombiano', pero con el 'he vuelto', como por ejemplo en esta oración: "_La primera vez yo lo había dejado hace tres meses, pero *ya son ocho las veces* que he vuelto a empezar de nuevo_.
> 
> Saludos,



Olvídate, en Colombia sonará a colombiano y en España a español . No pretendas sonar igual.

Uki, entiendo muy bien lo que dices, solamente buscaba una posibilidad de construir la oración de tal *manera *que a los colombianos les sonase 'a colombiano', pero con el 'he vuelto', como por ejemplo en esta oración: "_La primera vez yo lo había dejado hace tres meses, pero *ya son ocho las veces* que he vuelto a empezar de nuevo_.(la primera vez lo dejé durante 3 meses pero volví a empezar, y ya son 8 las veces que he vuelto a empezar).

Aquí no somos leístas ni loístas, olvídate.


----------



## osa_menor

astoral25 said:


> Hola chavales:
> 
> En mi libro del alumno dan en la clave la solución siguiente:
> Yo lo *dejé* hace tres meses, pero *he vuelto* a empezar. (Se trata de fumar.)
> 
> Mi pregunta es, si también vale esta oración:
> Yo lo *había dejado *hace tres meses, pero *volví* a empezar.
> 
> Muchas gracias de antemano por sus respuestas.
> 
> Perdonen ustedes pero no tiene fuste alguno decirlo de esa manera. Yo driría:
> 
> *Yo lo dejé hace tres meses pero he vuelto a empezar.*
> 
> *Se trata de fumar*
> 
> Esta correcto el libro tiene más coherencia.


Ya sé que la solución del libro es correcta. Sólo quería saber si en otras partes del mundo también mi oración es correcta.


----------



## kunvla

astoral25 said:


> Olvídate, en Colombia sonará a colombiano y en España a español . No pretendas sonar igual.


Por desgracia no logro entender tu razonamiento.


astoral25 said:


> Uki, entiendo muy bien lo que dices, solamente buscaba una posibilidad de construir la oración de tal *manera *que a los colombianos les sonase 'a colombiano', pero con el 'he vuelto', como por ejemplo en esta oración: "_La primera vez yo lo había dejado hace tres meses, pero *ya son ocho las veces* que he vuelto a empezar de nuevo_.(la primera vez lo dejé durante 3 meses pero volví a empezar, y ya son 8 las veces que he vuelto a empezar).


Parece que tengo una forma de hablar muy peculiar.


astoral25 said:


> Aquí no somos leístas ni loístas, olvídate.


Aquí también me cuesta seguir tu comentario.

Saludos,


----------



## astoral25

Simplemente habrá frases que no suenen igual de bien en un país que en otro, como bien apuntaba Osa, si tu propósito es decir esa frase en otro país perfecto, pero aquí esta frase:

_La primera vez *yo lo había dejado hace* tres meses, pero *ya son ocho las veces* que he vuelto a empezar de nuevo_

No suena natural, no me fundamento en ninguna regla gramatical ni nada ya que no soy filólogo, sólo te hablo como nativo.
Para que redundas en la misma palabra "de nuevo" cuando usas la combinación de palabras "volver a empezar".

Por ponerte un ejemplo:
Ya son 3 veces las que he vuelto a empezar de nuevo.
Volver a empezar ya denota hacer la misma tarea nuevamente, no necesitas decir nada más, se sobreentiende.
Ya son 3 veces las que he vuelto a empezar.

Peculiar nada, tú mismo si quieres o no seguir los consejos que voy dando. Al fin y al cabo no cobro por hacer esto.

Por otro lado:
_La primera vez yo lo había dejado hace tres meses_

_Quizás mejor con algo como:
La primera vez lo dejé durante tres meses_

_¿Qué pretendes decir?¿Qué estuviste 3 meses sin fumar? Pues la respuesta que doy tiene más coherencia._


----------



## kunvla

astoral25 said:


> .
> Para que redundas en la misma palabra "de nuevo" cuando usas la combinación de palabras "volver a empezar".


Esto se llama _pleonasmo_:


> *pleonasmo *
> 
> m. gram. Figura de construcción que consiste en emplear en la oración uno o más términos que resultan innecesarios para el sentido de la frase, pero que la refuerzan o le dan expresividad, como en _lo vi con mis propios ojos_.


A veces a uno le da la gana decir _Corrí corriendo, Subí subiendo para bajar bajando, Lo vi con mis propios ojos y lo escuché con mis oídos, Lo agarré con mis propias manos y se lo repité otra vez_.

Saludos,


----------



## astoral25

osa_menor said:


> Muchas gracias, los dos .
> Pienso que todavía tengo que hacer muchos deberes para llegar a percibir las diferencias entre, por ejemplo, "hace tres meses" y "tres meses antes".
> Por suerte *hay *el foro y todos los foreros.
> 
> Un abrazo de osa.



Por suerte tenemos el foro y todos los foreros.


----------



## astoral25

Una cosa es el pleonasmo y otra las repeticiones inútiles, valga la expresión.

Lee:
Ejemplos de pleonasmo

Volver a empezar de cero, vale, me resulta más agradable de escuchar y más habitual.


----------



## kunvla

osa_menor said:


> ¿Puedo usar también el pluscuamperfecto junto al perfecto compuesto?:
> _Yo lo *había dejado *hace tres meses, pero *he vuelto* a empezar._


Tal vez te sirve de algo este ejemplo:


> George ha empezado a fumar. Lo había dejado hace años, dijo, pero se ha estado sintiendo tenso.  Y por la noche le oigo caminar y hacer crujir los tablones del suelo, no creo que esté durmiendo mucho. Al principio no tenía muy claro cómo me sentía con eso del fumar. Papá solía fumar, y Jessie no fuma, y no creo que Paul y yo la hubiésemos dejado de todos modos. Pero no sé, creo que en George me gusta. Le da aspecto de duro. [...]
> 
> [Robert Shearman, «Homo homini lupus: Cuentos oscuros de lo humano»]


Saludos,


----------



## astoral25

Es como en inglés kunvla, en inglés usas el past perfect cuando hablas de un acción anterior a un momento pasado.Así que tendría más lógica lo siguiente:
_Lo *dejé *hace tres meses, pero *he vuelto* a empezar. _

_Espero que así lo entiendas.

*Comentarios fuera del tema. Gracias. Ayutuxtepeque (Moderador).*_


----------



## osa_menor

Muchas gracias a todos por las aclaraciones.

Acabo de hablar con una profesora mexicana de nuestra universidad popular. Según su opinión, el uso del pluscuamperfecto en la primera parte de la oración deje parecer la decisión (de dejar de fumar) más suave, sin mucha fuerza.
Deduzco del hilo que la oración en España suena más natural así:
_Yo lo dejé hace tres meses, pero he vuelto a empezar. _
En el español rioplatense, en el de Colombia o México se diría:
_Yo lo dejé hace tres meses, pero volví a empezar.  
_
Un saludo a todos y ¡que tengan un buen domingo!

Osa


----------

